# :::mix vw:::



## Antony2000 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Antony2000 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

Excellent photos of a lot of Volkswagen's we don't see here in the US. 
Welcome to VW Vortex. Let us know more information on where these were taken.


----------



## Antony2000 (Sep 2, 2010)

papa_vw said:


> Excellent photos of a lot of Volkswagen's we don't see here in the US.
> Welcome to VW Vortex. Let us know more information on where these were taken.


is a pleasure to share :thumbup:


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

thank you very much for those pics!! i like the first one!


----------



## RIPJETTAGL (Apr 7, 2010)

Great set of pics, such a shame that the US has missed out on tons of awesome VWs over the years :banghead::banghead:


----------



## crismkll (Aug 26, 2009)

Made in brazil


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the photos, but it makes me angry that we get so few options here in the US. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:

Less colors, less choices, less cars. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## cmbishop14 (Sep 10, 2009)

PSU said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos, but it makes me angry that we get so few options here in the US. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Less colors, less choices, less cars. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


 agreed:thumbup:


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

you bastard
trans=
tu bastardos 

Awesome Gols ... shame NA never got these outside Mexico ... seen a couple newer Pointers / City Gol in Arizona but those are 

Nice Saveiros too :thumbup:

My current Golf was hecho en Brasil :thumbup:

And don't forget the Brazilian-made America (N/S)-only Fox aka Parati .. probably not popular (except as a cheap car) down there, here either 

Actually I can't keep track of the Southern America models ...

VW Fox / Pointer / Santana / Gol / Parati / Derby / Polo


----------



## supremesb122389 (Nov 15, 2007)

what the?? Whats that truck silver truck thing?


----------

